
Massago – RMT Massage - massago
http://massago.ca
======
massago
Massago - the Uber of registered massage - is changing the way Canadians
experience therapeutic massage. It’s the on-demand mobile app that brings the
therapist to them – at their home, office or hotel – within the same day, and
often within the same hour. Massago was built on the idea that busy people
can’t always take the time to go to the spa or clinic to get a therapeutic
massage. Rather than having to book days in advance for an appointment, they
can get treatment from Massago when they need it most – on short notice. When
their massage is over, they can relax where they are instead of battling
traffic or transit to make their way home.

